# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 416

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 416.

----------


## Flyn

Merci à Sébum pour son article Mods et Piano. M'étant moi aussi mis à toucher du piano pendant le confinement, et ayant pris beaucoup de plaisir à programmer des imitations de moteurs de jeu, je me suis complètement reconnu dans l'article.
N'ayant jamais vraiment eu l'inspiration créative pour vraiment composer ou réaliser un jeu entier, et j'ai même une difficulté à finir les jeux auxquels je joue, je n'avais jamais pensé à voir ça comme un goût pour la découverte et la reproduction de l'existant pour le comprendre.

Quelque part ça me fait regarder mes anciens projets comme des petites expériences plus que comme des prototypes inaboutis et ça rend les choses un peu moins frustrantes. Donc merci.  :Emo:

----------


## Jul Marston

P.16 : tentacules visqueux (et non visqueuses)

----------


## Ellen Replay

Bon sang, cette erreur de débutant. Merci beaucoup, c'est modifié  ::):

----------


## Jul Marston

Je vais recevoir un numéro avec la rectification ?  ::P: 

Au moins, z'êtes à l'écoute et réactifs, ça fait toujours plaisir  :Beer:

----------


## KOUB

> Bon sang, cette erreur de débutant. Merci beaucoup, c'est modifié


Pendant ce temps, Ackboo dit que le patch VR de Flight Simulator est sorti en Décembre 2019 dans son article "La réalité virtuelle en 2021", alors que c'est 2020 en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## JPS

> Pendant ce temps, Ackboo dit que le patch VR de Flight Simulator est sorti en Décembre 2019 dans son article "La réalité virtuelle en 2021", alors que c'est 2020 en fait


C'est les pralines, ça.
Il a du trop en manger.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Nilsou

Quelques petites notes sur ce numéro que je viens de finir de feuilleter avec deux trois points qui m'ont fait tiquer dans le numéro.

Sur l'article d'Ivan dans la section "à part ça" (page 88/89) : j'ai trouvé l'article bien construit et intéressant (note perso : ce n'est pas à tout les coups que je trouve ainsi les points de vue d'Ivan exprimés dans cette section, donc j'ai bien aimé).
Le fait de ramener le cas de Tencent à la fin pour le comparer aux méthodes de Google et Amazon casse un peu la doxa du moment de Tencent le vilain jaune satanique qui mange et corromps le jeux vidéo. 

C'était pas mal. 

Par contre je trouve dommage qu'il n'y ai pas un peu plus d’homogénéité d'avis de la rédaction, de ligne éditoriale en somme, sur ces questions de fond. Je comprends que CPC laisse libre le point de vue de ses rédacteurs, et en soit je n'ai rien à redire à ça sur le fond, mais d'un autre coté ça fait parfois un peu bizarre quand on lit dans le même numéro tout et son contraire. (et pas que sur ce sujet, ça arrive parfois sur d'autres thématique)
En l’occurrence la news page 4 (l'essentiel c'est de se convaincre sois même) prends un peu le parti opposé et fonce à fond les ballons dans le vilain Tencent qui, si il ne corrompt personne maintenant, le fera sans doute dans le futurrrrrrr (_il est méchant, je vous le dit, si ce n'est point maintenant, c'est donc plus tard !_ ). News qui était déjà un peu en désaccord sur le fond avec une autre news du même numéro page 8 qui offrait déja un point de vue plus pragmatique et mesuré. 

Au final je trouve que ça part un peu dans tout les sens sur des questions de fond pourtant centrale et intéressante. Et à lire je trouve ça donc un brin chaotique. 

Voila voila, tout ceci n'étant qu'un avis personnel bien entendu. Et j'avoue que je n'ai pas de solution à proposer. 



Seconde petite note qui n'a rien à voir, mais sur un sujet récurent, l'IA, dont je remarque souvent des erreurs et approximations dans le magasine. (note : je suis docteur/chercheur en IA dans la vrai vie)
Dans la section Cabinet de Curiosité de Noël Malware sur Polarity Switch (page 87), celui ci commet plusieurs erreurs sur l'IA . Erreurs tout à fait excusable évidemment vu qu'il n'est pas spécialiste mais je vais y revenir, énonçons les d'abord.
Tout d'abord bravo pour le 3/4 de la news puisqu'il résume très bien le problème dans l'intro (jusqu’à ce qu'ils se mettent à parler d'heuristique) et ensuite il retombe sur ses pattes avec l'exemple des échecs (classique, mais tout à fait juste de bout en bout) pour enfin finir un peu moyennement avec cette histoire de deep learning.

Alors quelques correction de ma part : 
Dans la phrase _"les Sokoban font partie des partie de jeux dont les méthodes de résolutions sont heuristique, comme le go. En gros ce sont des jeux ou il est difficile d'évaluer la force d'une position avant la fin de la partie sans avoir une vision intuitive du jeu, ce dont une machine est incapable"
_
c’est globalement très mal dit et ça prête à confusion, voir ça peut être un contre sens. Il serait plus juste de dire _« En effet, on recourt effectivement aux heuristiques dans le Sokoban pour éviter de parcourir tout l'arbre, comme dans le cas du go »_. La partie suivante sur la vision intuitive du jeu  « _ce dont une machine est incapable_ » laisse également à désirer, puisque justement, l'heuristique qu'on s'emploie à construire pour évaluer le plateau à un instant t c'est tout à fait ça : une note intuitive, définie de façon ad hoc par le programmeur. 
Puis il est particulier de dire qu'une machine est incapable de cela pour dire ensuite qu'on emploi le deep learning pour résoudre ce type de problème (qui tourne sur une machine, aux dernières nouvelles). Donc bref, c'est confus.

Enfin il y a un mauvais lien avec la partie précédente de la phrase : la partie précédente de la phrase décrit de façon très bonne le problème des chemins à explorer qui croissent de façon exponentielle, mais ensuite pour enchainer par _« Apparemment c'est parce que les Sokoban font partie des jeux dont les méthodes sont heuristiques »_ . En fait, c'est inverser la cause et l'effet : c'est parce que on arrive pas à résoudre la chose via la force brute qu'on est forcé d'employer des méthodes approximatives (heuristiques), ce n'est pas parce qu'on emploi des méthodes heuristiques que la force brute est difficile.  ::wacko:: 

Pour la suite c'est aussi faux de dire que le deep learning est _« une autre solution »_ puisqu'en général c'est au contraire exactement la même solution et on emploi le deep learning pour trouver la fameuse heuristique qui nous pose problème.

Bref, c'est tout en bordel : Je reformulerais ainsi pour que ce soit juste, personnellement : 

_"Apparemment, ce problème oblige alors à recourir à des heuristiques, c'est à dire des approximations de la valeur d'une situation donnée, ou des approximation de l’intérêt de poursuivre dans telle ou telle branche, ceci afin d'éviter de parcourir l'ensemble des possibilités. [ Inserer ici l'exemple des échecs] et il se trouve que sur certains jeux, contrairement aux échecs, on a beaucoup de mal à concevoir ces heuristiques, comme dans le cas du go et du Sokoban (on peut alors recourir au méthode d’apprentissage automatisée pour essayer de trouver ces heuristiques pour nous, mais c'est une autre histoire)"_ 


Donc bon voila, ce n'est pas du tout grave dans le sens ou Noël Malware prévient qu'il n'est pas du tout spécialiste du sujet, donc il est tout pardonné, mais ce n'est pas la première fois que je relève des incohérences, contresens et, parfois, grosses erreurs, sur tout ce qui concerne l'IA dans le magazine. 
Bon OK, je suis docteur en IA, et chercheur dans le domaine, donc ça me saute plus aux yeux qu'au lecteur moyen, mais amha il serait quand même bon que vous vous amélioriez sur ces points parce que vous allez de plus en plus avoir affaire à ces technologies et pour l'instant on sent qu'en moyenne c'est assez flou pour vous. 

Sans doute faudrait-il envisagé qu'à terme vous suiviez une petite formation ? 

Enfin je propose ça comme ça, faites en ce que vous en voulez. 

Voili voilou

----------


## barbarian_bros

Note pour Sonia, page 97 dans 'Dessine-moi une BéDé', la case 14 ne peut pas être la version PC de 'Tintin Sur La Lune'.

Sur PC celui-ci ne supporte que l'immonde palette Cyan/Magenta/Blanc/Noir du mode CGA.



Vu les couleurs utilisées dans la vignette il s'agit de la version Atari ST ou Amiga, les couleurs ne sont pas assez criardes pour que ce soit la version Amstrad CPC, trop vives pour la version C64 et trop nombreuses pour la version ZX Spectrum.

Dans l'ordre : ZX Spectrum, Amstrad CPC, C64, PC MS-DOS, Atari ST, Amiga (graphiquement identique à la version ST, avec seulement 16 couleurs à l'écran) 




De même pour la case 5 : 'La Marque Jaune' sur Thomson MO/TO : je suis à peu près certain qu'il s'agit d'un screenshot de la version Amstrad CPC (en mode 1 : 320x200 4 couleurs).
La version Atari ST est plus colorée, et la version Thomson ressemble plutôt à ça :



Dans l'ordre :
Thomson TO8, Amstrad CPC, Atari ST :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Quelques petites notes sur ce numéro que je viens de finir de feuilleter avec deux trois points qui m'ont fait tiquer dans le numéro.
> 
> Sur l'article d'Ivan dans la section "à part ça" (page 88/89) : j'ai trouvé l'article bien construit et intéressant (note perso : ce n'est pas à tout les coups que je trouve ainsi les points de vue d'Ivan exprimés dans cette section, donc j'ai bien aimé).
> Le fait de ramener le cas de Tencent à la fin pour le comparer aux méthodes de Google et Amazon casse un peu la doxa du moment de Tencent le vilain jaune satanique qui mange et corromps le jeux vidéo. 
> 
> C'était pas mal. 
> 
> Par contre je trouve dommage qu'il n'y ai pas un peu plus d’homogénéité d'avis de la rédaction, de ligne éditoriale en somme, sur ces questions de fond. Je comprends que CPC laisse libre le point de vue de ses rédacteurs, et en soit je n'ai rien à redire à ça sur le fond, mais d'un autre coté ça fait parfois un peu bizarre quand on lit dans le même numéro tout et son contraire. (et pas que sur ce sujet, ça arrive parfois sur d'autres thématique)
> En l’occurrence la news page 4 (l'essentiel c'est de se convaincre sois même) prends un peu le parti opposé et fonce à fond les ballons dans le vilain Tencent qui, si il ne corrompt personne maintenant, le fera sans doute dans le futurrrrrrr (_il est méchant, je vous le dit, si ce n'est point maintenant, c'est donc plus tard !_ ). News qui était déjà un peu en désaccord sur le fond avec une autre news du même numéro page 8 qui offrait déja un point de vue plus pragmatique et mesuré.


C'est pas contradictoire. Tu peux très bien mettre en valeur le fait que Tencent a une stratégie plus intelligente tout en craignant de voir le mastodonte prendre trop d'ampleur. C'est un peu le Google Chinois Tencent, c'est pas juste un éditeur / producteur de JV...Donc l'idée de les voir dominer est tout aussi rinquiétante  que d'imaginer Google en master du jeu vidéo dans le futur. Bon pour ce dernier c'est pas gagné à priori  :^_^:

----------


## Nilsou

> C'est pas contradictoire. Tu peux très bien mettre en valeur le fait que Tencent a une stratégie plus intelligente tout en craignant de voir le mastodonte prendre trop d'ampleur. C'est un peu le Google Chinois Tencent, c'est pas juste un éditeur / producteur de JV...Donc l'idée de les voir dominer est tout aussi rinquiétante  que d'imaginer Google en master du jeu vidéo dans le futur. Bon pour ce dernier c'est pas gagné à priori


Ton argumentation se tient, mais elle n'est déployé nul part réellement dans CPC et ça me donne quand même une impression générale, numéro après numéro, que ce sujet est globalement soutenu par des avis inhomogènes dans la rédaction. 
En soit, ça peut être un style de journal hein, d'être un brin chaotique et de ne pas avoir de ligne sur des sujets importants, pour justement explorer tout les avis, c'est rare comme ligne, mais ça existe. Néanmoins jusqu'ici je n'avais pas l'impression que c'était le fonctionnement de CPC sur les sujets importants. Du coups bon, voila, je fais ce retour sur le fait que personnellement je trouve ça chaotique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PErso je ne suis pas surpris, y'a toujours eu des avis divergents dans CPC, genre tel rédacteur qui encense tel jeu pendant qu'un autre va le casser gentiment dans une niouze etc etc

----------


## KOUB

> PErso je ne suis pas surpris, y'a toujours eu des avis divergents dans CPC, genre tel rédacteur qui encense tel jeu pendant qu'un autre va le casser gentiment dans une niouze etc etc


Mais tout le monde tape sur Star Citizen  ::ninja::

----------


## Nilsou

> PErso je ne suis pas surpris, y'a toujours eu des avis divergents dans CPC, genre tel rédacteur qui encense tel jeu pendant qu'un autre va le casser gentiment dans une niouze etc etc


Ouais, mais c'est quand même moins un problème sur un jeu que sur un sujet de fond qui va revenir et revenir encore et encore. Enfin, amha.

edit : j'ai édité mon message sur l'IA dans le même post juste au dessus pour plus de clarté.

----------


## Noel Malware

Merci pour les précisions sur l'I.A. Je t'avoue, et tu l'as bien compris, que ce n'est pas trop mon domaine, donc tes corrections sont les bienvenues, j'en prends bonne note !

----------


## Nilsou

Pas de soucis,
Notez que si vous ressentez le besoin d'une formation dans le domaine un jour, il serait tout à fait possible que je prenne un peu de mon temps pour faire un truc genre 3/4 h (ou plus). Ça ne me changera pas beaucoup de mes cours.  ::P:

----------


## Elemorej

> Pas de soucis,
> Notez que si vous ressentez le besoin d'une formation dans le domaine un jour, il serait tout à fait possible que je prenne un peu de mon temps pour faire un truc genre 3/4 h (ou plus). Ça ne me changera pas beaucoup de mes cours.


Mode placement de produit activé  ::P: 

N’empêche c'est très intéressant comme sujet, mais c'est quand même sacrément compliqué à intégrer/comprendre/déceler (si on est pas du domaine forcément).
La ou je veux en venir c'est que vous avez envisagé de capitaliser sur les connaissance de votre communauté?

La comme ça, aucune idée des formes que çà pourrait prendre (je réagis a chaud entre deux analyses du boulot) mais ça pourrait être très varié:
Correction/rectification
Demande d'idée de sujet de votre part
Recueil de connaissance genre le WikiCpc  ::wub:: 
...

Typiquement sur votre site internet vous pourriez très facilement publier des articles de la communauté.
Forcément en excluant politique et religion si on veut que ça reste safe mais il y a déjà énormément à parler avec tous les domaines scientifiques.

En soit on voit assez rapidement que beaucoup sont prêt a échanger sur différents sujets et les univers/domaines d'expertises de tout le monde sont très variés je pense.
Si je prends juste les canards avec qui j'ai échangé par mail aujourd'hui et la personne a laquelle je réagis a son message.

On a:
Un Docteur/enseignant chercheur en IA (grosso modo ?)
Un Officier de l'armée de terre
Un Ingé en automatisme/maintenance (pas exactement sûr, ça à l'air vaste)
Et moi même qui est ingé de recherche en analyse environnementale.

C'est un peu fouillis j'imagine mais l'idée est que parmi l'ensemble des lecteurs et des contributeurs actifs du forum il est sûr que vous avez une mine de savoir, entre les bricoleurs jusqu'aux codeurs, on doit en avoir des variations, vous avez même un écrivain a succès  :B): !

Alors oui forcément ça demanderais un travail initial d'organisation j'imagine mais il y a surement moyen d'obtenir des résultats.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Un Docteur/enseignant chercheur en IA (grosso modo ?)(...).


Si j'en crois nombre de ses posts, je pense que son domaine d'expertise est loin de se réduire à ce seul champ.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nilsou

Haha, ma formation précise c'est :

- Technicien mesure-physique / chimie
- Ingénieur électricité/électronique
- Master en IA
- Docteur en IA et robotique (plutôt branche bio-inspirée de l'IA, donc avec une coloration neurobio et sciences sociales). 

Donc si tu me vois intervenir sur un de ces sujets c'est dans mon domaine de compétence professionnel, les autres c'est du bonus  ::P:  (en général le reste c'est animé et politique qui m’intéresse, tu ne me verra pas intervenir sur le topic des voitures ^^ ) 




> Mode placement de produit activé


Nop nop, je proposait ça à titre gracieux  ::P:  Je serait ravis de prendre de mon temps gratuitement. Ceci étant dit, je suis convaincu que d'autres canard du domaine seraient d'accord pour en faire autant.

D’où que leur vienne la formation dans le domaine je pense que c'est quand même important vu que le sujet va devenir de plus en plus proéminent, et puis ça évite des kwaks comme quand Nvidia sortait son truc d'IA et que tout les journalistes ont mis plusieurs semaines avant de faire la part des choses dans toute la communication floue sur antialiasing, supersampling, interpolation, flou, netteté et tuti quanti. En réalité du point de vue d'un chercheur en IA ce que proposait Nvidia et ses astuces de communication était transparents depuis le départ, mais on voit que pas mal de journaux ont eu du mal à s'en dépatouiller. (canard PC a ceci dit, était un plutôt bon élève sur le sujet, amha, dans le sens ou ils sont resté assez prudent le temps de cerner le sujet)
Et je pense que des sorties de « trucs super génial avec de l'IA dedans » on va en voir dans tout les sens ces prochaines années, peut-être même au niveau hardware, et ça peut donc être intéressant de connaitre un peu le domaine.

----------


## Elemorej

> [...]
> 
> *
> Nop nop, je proposait ça à titre gracieux  Je serait ravis de prendre de mon temps gratuitement. Ceci étant dit, je suis convaincu que d'autres canard du domaine seraient d'accord pour en faire autant.*
> 
> [...]


On est totalement d’accord, c'est un peu une partie de l'idée que j'essayais d'ébaucher plus haut.  :;):

----------


## Sonia

> Note pour Sonia, page 97 dans 'Dessine-moi une BéDé', la case 14 ne peut pas être la version PC de 'Tintin Sur La Lune'.
> 
> De même pour la case 5 : 'La Marque Jaune' sur Thomson MO/TO : je suis à peu près certain qu'il s'agit d'un screenshot de la version Amstrad CPC (en mode 1 : 320x200 4 couleurs).


Hello, c'est bien vu, et c'est bien cela, merci

----------


## Jul Marston

J'anticipe pour le n°417, mais si en lieu et place d'"amsterdamois" je peux lire "amstellodamois" dans la version papier, ça me ravira

----------


## Sonia

> J'anticipe pour le n°417, mais si en lieu et place d'"amsterdamois" je peux lire "amstellodamois" dans la version papier, ça me ravira


Et si l'auteur tient à son amsterdamois ? 
Bon ok ok...

----------


## Ruvon

On verra ce soir pendant le Scroll News ; s'il joue correctement du pipeau, s'il passe la demi-heure du before à nous dire qu'il est heureux et s'il a préparé l'émission à l'avance, on saura que c'est un imposteur.

----------

